# New Holland 462 disk mower hydraulic cylinder



## wolfcreek97 (Aug 1, 2009)

Could anyone tell me how to disassemble the cylinder to rebuild it? Thanks


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

If it's a standard cylinder, take it off the machine, place it in a v-vise but don't tighten it up yet, find a piece of pipe or re-bar that fits into the stationary mounting hole, place pipe in hole and twist cylinder to wedge pipe against work bench, snug up vice to stabilize cylinder, not too tight though, use a strap wrench to unscrew the end-cap and slide it apart. make sure that you clean out the cylinder and lube up the seals before you reassemble the cylinder. they are not that bad to do, most people are just intimidated by the unknown, I know I was with the first one I did.


----------



## mike denison (Aug 3, 2009)

It has a snapring holding the gland in the top of the barell. Metric seals, cant get them from nh, youll have to order them from a cyl shop. I rebuilt mine on my 463 twice over the years.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

From experience, look for a small setscrew as well on the glands that use a snapring to retain. Picked up a tandom axle NH side slinger spreader awhile back, cylinder for the door leaked like a sieve, got the retaining hardware loose for the gland but didn't realize there was a small setscrew going thru the side of the barrel to hold the gland as well, got it apart and ruined the gland in the process.


----------



## fxrupr (Jun 30, 2009)

mike denison said:


> It has a snapring holding the gland in the top of the barell. Metric seals, cant get them from nh, youll have to order them from a cyl shop. I rebuilt mine on my 463 twice over the years.


Just to add to Mikes note. The gland is secured in that cylinder by a snap ring which is captured by a grove in the cylinder wall and one in the gland. Once you clean up the gland end of the cylinder take a brass punch and beat the gland back into the cylinder about a half an inch. As mentioned elsewhere check and see if there is a wily set screw which can make things more difficult.

Once you have pushed the gland back into the cylinder it will expose the snap ring, which can be gotten out by tapping one side of it further into the cylinder. This will expose part of the ring to grab with pliers. Make sure you have cleaned up any burrs around the end of cylinder then by taking the piston rod firmly in hand you can tap the gland out from inside the cylinder with the back of the piston.

Do not do as I did once and apply air pressure to the bottom end of the cylinder as I managed to shot the piston rod through the wall of my shop. Glad no one was hurt but my dignity and the wall.

The nut will be torqued on at over 200 ft lbs so be careful setting it up to break it loose.

New Holland does not sell a repair kit for that cylinder but check with your hydraulic cylinder shop they will have seals etc.

I wonder if they can straighten out the bent piston rod on mine?
John


----------



## justsoso (Oct 18, 2009)

fxrupr,

I worked in hydraulic cylinders for several years. Once the rod is bent it's junk, trying to straighten a cylinder rod will only leave it in worse shape than before you started. But any decent machine shop should be able to fabricate a new one.


----------

